
Ask HN: How to see a total amount of Bitcoin which was accepted by a wallet? - Fruzenshtein
Let&#x27;s assume that some BTC wallet has following transaction history:<p>2015: received 3 BTC<p>2016: received 1 BTC<p>2017: received 1 BTC<p>2018: sent 1 BTC<p>2019: received 2 BTC<p>In this case the number is 7 BTC<p>Do you know any online service which can do such sort of calculations?
======
aphextim
Step 1, go here
[https://www.blockchain.com/explorer](https://www.blockchain.com/explorer)

Step 2, in search type in the address you want to check transaction history
for. In this example I typed in "Bitcoin Address" in google and copy/pasted
the first one I found. 1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX

Step 3, Click on BTC address (unless you want to check the BCH) and you will
get
[https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMD...](https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX)

Now if someone has a wallet and is constantly changing addresses with each
transaction, that is something that I am unfamiliar with as I don't buy/hide
stuff online with BTC.

~~~
Fruzenshtein
Thanks :)

